# The Long Way Round... to the Tesla Gigafactory, a Summer 2016 Tesla Roadtrip



## AEDennis

It looks like Summer 2016 has ended for most, and I have finally gotten around to publishing this year's *Long Way Round EV trip to the Gigafactory and back*, (two months from the day the trip happened...) So, tomorrow, you can relive our meetup with @MelindaV 

I figured that with the start of National Drive Electric Week and a week after the Labor Day Holiday (in the US), folks* are now trying to forget Summer, and I can't have any of that*.

So, hope that you'll join us and enjoy the our *2016 Roadtrip to the Tesla Gigafactory Party known as The Long Way Round*!

Here's the view from the side mirrors of a Model S on a Roadtrip on I-5 in California...

*IMG_20160718_161424* by *Dennis Pascual*, on Flickr

and the view from a nearly empty Supercharger in California.

*IMG_20160718_180538* by *Dennis Pascual*, on Flickr

Subsequent days on this trip will be published on or around 10:00 AM Pacific/1:00 PM Eastern/1800 BST/1900 CET/+1 0300 Sydney/+1 0100 Hong Kong, 2 Months from the day of that summary. I will be updating this thread with links, you can also subscribe on the blog.


----------



## MelindaV

I saw your tweet this morning and just finished reading thru today's post. You do a great job of documenting a long drive in an interesting and animated way


----------



## AEDennis

MelindaV said:


> I saw your tweet this morning and just finished reading thru today's post. You do a great job of documenting a long drive in an interesting and animated way


Thanks... Been a busy summer, I had hoped to publish this a month ago, originally, but thought to goad those "back at their desks" into taking a well-deserved break and dream of summer drives... in the middle of National Drive Electric Week!


----------



## AEDennis

So, it's a Tuesday and September and you're trying to focus on work...

Take a break, and read up on the next day of our Long Way Round trip to the Tesla Gigfactory... Nothing is more fun on the road than taking a Tesla Roadtrip and you know you want to take one, so, when you can't... right now... get some ideas, and virtually join us on Day Two of our trip.

A day that started with trying out a hotel NEMA 14-50 plug...

IMG_20160719_073115 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

(interesting that Tesla chose to focus on the RV plug whereas many other EVSE vendors went with the NEMA 6-50 Welder's plug... Makes more sense to use NEMA 14-50 for MOBILE applications, don't you think?)

Spot some cute BEAR CROSSING signs in California!

Untitled by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

A reminder that Global Warming threatens that glacier capped mountain in the background...

IMG_1942 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

and count the Xs that we meet on our journey...

IMG_20160719_200534 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

More importantly... @MelindaV

First with the Dutch Brothers Coffee suggestion - 

IMG_20160719_144732 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

and got to our EV Meetup at Portland's Electric Avenue...

IMG_2016 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

Day Two was fun and we hoped to get to Portland this evening... on the way to Reno, NV for the Tesla Gigafactory Party... via Vancouver, BC.


----------



## AEDennis

Today's stop for Day 3 of our Long Way Round trip two months ago today is the first day of the EV Roadmap 9 conference in Portland, OR.

It was located right by Portland's famous Electric Avenue

IMG_20160720_100330 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

Lots of cars to test drive

IMG_20160720_100408 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

An entertaining V2G demo using Leaf to power Hawaiian Shave Ice setup.

IMG_20160720_135842 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

And the Chevy Bolt EV

IMG_20160720_135909 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

The conference was a great learning experience and met a few folks whose work I've been following for years.

Day 3 of our Long Way Round trip was definitely worth it, and we're not even at the Gigafactory Party yet.


----------



## AEDennis

Two months ago, today, we're still in Portland for EV Roadmap 9 on today's installment of our *Long Way Round trip to the Tesla Gigafactory Party* from Southern California via Vancouver, BC.

We stayed at the Doubletree in Portland, which was a short commute from the conference. Yesterday we took Lyft to the conference, and regrettably the Lyft driver that picked me up was driving a Cadillac Escalade.

Figured it was better to take an EV to an EV conference, I opted for the trolley. It is an Electric Vehicle...

*IMG_20160721_090751* by *Dennis Pascual*, on Flickr

The next best thing to autopilot is to be driven by someone else, I'm pretty sure the conductor's name isn't Otto, but I'd like to imagine that it was.

*IMG_20160721_090852* by *Dennis Pascual*, on Flickr

It's impressive what Portland has started and it won't be long that they'll need more Electric Avenues. Talk about redundancy, and that's not even counting the two CS-100 (80 Amp AC) EVSEs that are at the far end of the shot. I'm sure @MelindaV and her fellow Portland-area natives would appreciate that. Not sure what the utility is like across the border into Vancouver, WA, but the PDX area utility is quite EV savvy and friendly.

*IMG_20160721_164936* by *Dennis Pascual*, on Flickr

After a successful visit and conference, we rewarded ourselves with a great restaurant in Portland, *Lincoln Restaurant*.

*IMG_0589* by *Dennis Pascual*, on Flickr

With excellent starters

*IMG_20160721_193531* by *Dennis Pascual*, on Flickr

and mains (the chef, *Jenn Louis*, first book is a Pasta book called *Pasta by Hand*.)

*IMG_20160721_200203* by *Dennis Pascual*, on Flickr

Before we head back on the trail of our *Long Way Round trip to the Tesla Gigafactory Party* from Southern California via Vancouver, BC tomorrow.


----------



## MelindaV

AEDennis said:


> .
> Not sure what the utility is like across the border into Vancouver, WA, but the PDX area utility is quite EV savvy and friendly.


Not so much on the WA side of the border . 
I even reached out to my power company (which uses clean energy, most all from hydro from a dam about 40 miles away) and asked if they offered a rebate for installing home EV charging equipment like the utility Puget Sound Energy in Seattle and some in CA, which I provided links to those jurisdictions EV programs. Response I got was something like "no, we like to encourage customers to use less power not more like adding an EV would". 
So they seem to be missing the big picture of what an EV brings to the party... but their rates are $0.08 24/7, so not complaining


----------



## AEDennis

MelindaV said:


> Not so much on the WA side of the border .
> I even reached out to my power company (which uses clean energy, most all from hydro from a dam about 40 miles away) and asked if they offered a rebate for installing home EV charging equipment like the utility Puget Sound Energy in Seattle and some in CA, which I provided links to those jurisdictions EV programs. Response I got was something like "no, we like to encourage customers to use less power not more like adding an EV would".
> So they seem to be missing the big picture of what an EV brings to the party... but their rates are $0.08 24/7, so not complaining


That's cheaper than some solar PPA in California.

Jealous of your $0.08 rates...


----------



## MelindaV

And that's why SolarCity isn't installing here


----------



## chopr147

Great rates! In 2012 Long Island Power Authority gave me over $17,000 for my $45,000 system. Add in the gov't rebates and it was a great deal for me. But, those type of incentives are no longer available, at least from LIPA. And leasing is now trending. (Hate it) The only reason LIPA gave $ at that time was gov't incentives and the power structure was constantly stressed due to usage. Now i'm looking into solar for my upstate lakehouse and after 2 estimates it may not be worth it. Maybe if I was a diehard global warming nut i would pay extra but not going to happen. Rebates are shrinking as the solar prices come down.


----------



## AEDennis

Today's Long Way Round to the Gigafactory post is for Day 5.

Today we make the drive to the Seattle area from Portland. This is a one supercharge trip at Centralia, WA. So, one could be expected to take it easy.

But first, a border incursion into Washington State.

IMG_2022 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

Even though this is a short-drive, thanks to the awesome @MelindaV, we're well stocked with Washington goods.

IMG_2032 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

And before we supercharged at our only supercharger stop in Centralia, we had some very authentic Mexican food, La Tarasca, about a mile away from the superchargers.

IMG_2049 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

And at the supercharger in Centralia, we met with another Californian on a Northbound journey.

This time a Signature Model X from the Bay Area.

IMG_20160722_132831 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

We hit some traffic in Washington State, but were lucky that their HOV lanes also counted 2+ as a carpool.

IMG_2060 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

We found our Washington State twin at Everett, WA in the early evening.

IMG_20160722_194713 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr
And resorted to our most expensive charge for the trip.

IMG_20160723_074913 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

All in all, a long day of activities and "getting to know" Seattle traffic day on Day 5 of our Long Way Round trip to the Tesla Gigafactory Party.


----------



## AEDennis

We spend Day 6 of our Long Way Round to the Gigafactory Party trip in the Seattle Metro area.

The start of our day was interrupted by a faulty J1772 connector at the public charging station at the Hyatt Regency Bellevue.

IMG_20160723_074913 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

Though we started the day with interrupted sleep, we had fun "hanging out" in Seattle.

We knew we were at an EV experienced city when we started and there were 3 other EVs at the public charger that we used overnight.

IMG_20160723_101605 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

It's one of the first things I associate with Seattle.

IMG_2126 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

We saw some of the sights…

IMG_20160723_110722 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

And rode the Seattle Great Wheel

Untitled by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

And spotted our Model S twin from Arkansas at our hotel for the night.

Untitled by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

It was great to spend Day 6 of our Long Way Round to the Gigafactory Party visiting our niece in the Seattle Metro area.

Tomorrow's post will be our drive to cross the border and finally visit Vancouver, BC.


----------



## AEDennis

Day 7 of the Long Way Round trip to the Tesla Gigafactory Party from two months ago is a travel day... This time with a border incursion into Canada... Ok, maybe not a border incursion, but a visit to our neighbors to the North.

One supercharger stop from Seattle to Canada at Burlington, WA.

IMG_0807.JPG by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

We were reminded not to pick up any hitch-hikers along the way.

IMG_2249 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

We saw a cool Solar Barn... Heard of Solar Farms, I guess that's where you shelter your Solar Panels at Solar Farms... (at the Solar Barn.)

IMG_2248 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

We spent some time at the border...

IMG_2252 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

IMG_2253 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

Switched from miles to kilometers...

IMG_20160724_130525 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

Crossed the border.

IMG_2259 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

and the realization that we're really not on US roads...

IMG_2277 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

Not really into having to do the math on how fast I'm going, so glad that there is a "switch" on the Model S. Glad that we're not driving the Roadster on this drive as the 1.5 speedometer is fixed on miles and doesn't have the hash marks for kilometers.

Yes...

I did drive a 100! (kph not mph that is...)

IMG_2279 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

We're glad to make the intermediate goal on Day 7 of our Long Way Round trip to the Tesla Gigafactory...

Day 8 will be published tomorrow, around the same time. (10AM Pacific/1PM Eastern/1600BST/1700CET/UTC)


----------



## AEDennis

Milestone reached on Day 8 of our Long Way Round to the Tesla Gigafactory Party from two months ago. Today's activities are to visit our family in Vancouver, BC.

We saw a few other EVs on our drive around Vancouver...

IMG_2299 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

One was on purpose...

IMG_20160725_110604 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

We visited the Electra Meccanica storefront hoping to get a glimpse of the prototype Solo.

IMG_20160725_112407 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

Had some minor issues, so we visited the Tesla Service Center Plus in downtown Vancouver.

IMG_20160725_154126 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

Saw the Olympic Torch for the Winter Olympics.

IMG_2326 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

And provided a warning and entry for the Tesla Destination Charger at the Hilton Metrotown...

IMG_0835 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

Low ceilings for Model X and Model S power trunks.

All in all, a good trip on Day 8 of our Long Way Round trip to the Tesla Gigafactory Party from 2 months ago.


----------



## AEDennis

As we were leaving our hotel on Day 9 of our Long Way Round trip to the Tesla Gigafactory Party from our destination charger hotel at Hilton Vancouver Metrotown, the next guest is in the driveway with a nice, shiny, red Model S...

IMG_20160726_092436 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

One last bridge crossing Vancouver, at least on this trip.

IMG_2348 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

We spot a famous Bug on our drive...

IMG_2359 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

The first rest stop across the border into Washington had some Level 2 chargers sponsored by Adopt A Charger in the Rest Area.

IMG_20160726_104321 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

We met up with some fellow EV folks on our drive and got to check out their Model X.

IMG_20160726_143542 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

Took some routes that were not freeways...

IMG_2390 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

Apparently Darth Vader lives in Washington State.

IMG_2404 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

We're a few days from reaching the Gigafactory on Day 9 of our Long Way Round trip this Summer.

Day 10 will be published tomorrow, around the same time. (10AM Pacific/1PM Eastern/1600BST/1700CET/UTC)


----------



## TrevP

Always awesome to see your travel reports @AEDennis ! Thanks for sharing them here


----------



## AEDennis

TrevP said:


> Always awesome to see your travel reports @AEDennis ! Thanks for sharing them here


Thanks @TrevP

One of these days we'll be in ON and we can do a meetup there!

In the meantime, I'm glad your enjoying it.


----------



## MelindaV

@AEDennis - my sister and I went up to Seattle for a Mariners game Sunday and had dinner on the way home at the Mexican restaurant you went to in Centralia! Would never have considered it if you hadn't included it in your post, and it was great (even the carrots)!


----------



## AEDennis

MelindaV said:


> @AEDennis - my sister and I went up to Seattle for a Mariners game Sunday and had dinner on the way home at the Mexican restaurant you went to in Centralia! Would never have considered it if you hadn't included it in your post, and it was great (even the carrots)!


Awesome. Glad you were able to experience La Tarasca.


----------



## AEDennis

After spending the evening overnight at a Destination Charger that was not ideally installed on Day 9.

Untitled by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

Day 10 of our Long Way Round Trip to the Tesla Gigafactory party starts in Springfield/Eugene, OR. We chose to stay at the Hilton Garden Inn at Springfield, OR because it was a Tesla Destination charger. It also happens to be 1/2 a mile away from the Supercharger in the area (at the Holiday Inn.)

We supercharged 1/2 a mile away and it became the start of a TMC Connect session. I met up with a couple of guys on their way to Reno for TMC Connect as well.

IMG_2437 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

With three of us heading the same way, I figured to encounter a few full superchargers, especially at Grants Pass, where there are only four stalls. Tesla will probably need to add to this location or install new locations around here by the time the Model 3 is delivered.

IMG_20160727_141855 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

Thanks to @MelindaV for introducing us to Dutch Bros. Coffee...

Spotted some Dutch Love.

IMG_2479 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

That's another way to send an EV over long distances. (looks like it's either sold or being transferred to another dealership to sell)

IMG_2490 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

Didn't spot one of our traveling companions, but it looks like another full supercharger at Mount Shasta.

IMG_20160727_173718 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

We apparently got to our destination charger at the Hyatt Regency Sacramento a few months TOO early.

Almost all of the Level 2s were installed, but not operating at the time we stopped by.

IMG_20160727_233521 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

So, after a day of driving on this Day 10 of our Long Way Round Trip this summer, we're in a great big hotel with a lot of un-powered Level 2 chargers and lucky enough to find the one charger that has power to it.

Day 11 will be published tomorrow, around the same time. (10AM Pacific/1PM Eastern/1600BST/1700CET/UTC)


----------



## AEDennis

Two months ago, today, we reached Reno by going the Long Way Round Day 11 from Southern California to Vancouver, BC and then back down to Reno. Day 11 is the short drive from Sacramento to Reno, NV and is a visit to TMC Connect 2016...

We started off the drive with a full charge from the 30A Level 2 at the Hyatt.

IMG_2580 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

But we decided to check out some of the superchargers along the way. More for to add to the old "Places I've charged" map...

One of my priorities was to check out the Rocklin Delivery, Sales, Service Center, and Supercharger location. Lots of folks on their way to TMC Connect and the Gigafactory were stopped here.

Untitled by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

At that service center, we got to spot someone who has the other side of our DCPPOWR plate...

IMG_20160728_134431 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

The short drive from Sacramento culminates in a crossing of the Donner Summit.

IMG_2601 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

and a choice of which supercharger to "check out." We chose to go to the newer one...

IMG_20160728_152606 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

We delayed our drive into Reno in order to find some place to make ourselves more "presentable." We killed a lot of bugs on the drive, mostly through the fields North of Sacramento in the evening, we presume.

IMG_20160728_162413 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

And we finally make it to the State of our destination...

IMG_2615 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

and a few miles later, into Reno.

IMG_2620 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

After a checking into our hotel and getting ready for the party, we headed to TMC Connect 2016.

IMG_20160728_184500 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

IMG_20160728_184537 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

IMG_20160728_202555 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

Did a lot of personalized license plate photos.

IMG_20160728_223307 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

While walking around with my TMC almost at the Gigafactory Tesla Grin...

IMG_20160728_223315 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

and spotted some of our traveling companions from Day 10 comfortably parked at TMC Connect.

IMG_20160728_223326 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

IMG_20160728_223345 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

and turned into our hotel...

...though we ended up being livestreamed to a lot more people than I normally do later that evening... But you'll have to read Day 11 (though really early morning on Day 12) to find out HOW!.


----------



## Kizzy

Those butterflies and other bugs along I-5 north of Sacramento are kinda thick there. I really appreciate when the median of oleander is present. Insects seem to fly a little higher there.


----------



## AEDennis

Kizzy said:


> Those butterflies and other bugs along I-5 north of Sacramento are kinda thick there. I really appreciate when the median of oleander is present. Insects seem to fly a little higher there.


Yup... it kinda gets gross splattered all over the car... I was just glad to find a self wash that was close that we can swing to clean up the car.


----------



## AEDennis

Not a bad day to start Day 12 of our Long Way Round Trip to the Tesla Gigafactory Party...

...wait...

Day 12! Two months today WAS the Gigafactory Grand Opening Party!

We start at TMC Connect with a parking lot full of Teslas...

IMG_20160729_144820 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

We did a bunch of stuff around Reno, but really it's about this...

IMG_2635 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

And putting on one of these...

IMG_2644 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

I feel like a GIANT near the model of the Gigafactory.

IMG_20160729_174837 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

And we're off to the Tour...

IMG_2662 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

Enjoying the tour with friends from the Tesla community from the other side of the country, jcadman22 is from the East Coast.

IMG_20160729_184040 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

Freaking photobombing Robots!

IMG_20160729_190941 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

Seeing some assembled battery packs

IMG_20160729_192702 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

Got to spot the Model 3, just not ride in one...

IMG_2760 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

Next time, perhaps Model 3 reveal 2... Hopefully.

IMG_2794 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

The party and tour on Day 12 was great. The roadtrip to get to this was a lot of fun... Now, we figure out where to go NEXT!

Day 13 will be published tomorrow, around the same time. (10AM Pacific/1PM Eastern/1600BST/1700CET/UTC)


----------



## AEDennis

Day 12 at the Gigafactory Party was our primary goal. We had a great time, now it was time to figure out where to go next...

So on Day 13 of our Long Way Round Trip to the Gigafactory Party we had decisions to make.

In the meantime, we attended the "grand opening" of the Tesla Supercharger in Reno.

Saw some more cool license plates:

IMG_20160730_111556 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

IMG_20160730_111408 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

And some official-types cutting a ribbon.

IMG_2815 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

We saw some new icons pop up on Navigation

IMG_20160730_114502 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

and decided to take the California Route

IMG_2823 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

which meant a line at the superchargers...

IMG_20160730_131440 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

We did a little spirited driving that the navigation complained about our driving style and asked us to slow down.

IMG_2834 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

a patriotic Model S shot at a supercharger station.

IMG_20160730_151014 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

And it doesn't matter what time of day you show up on a Saturday supercharger in California, you'll probably see a full station...

IMG_20160730_181542 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

Or sometimes, really late at night, you can be alone at one.

IMG_20160730_231140 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

We had a long Day 13 on this Long Way Round Trip to Gigafactory that spilled a lot into Day 14...

Tomorrow's post is our Recap and lessons learned on this trip... Join us tomorrow, around the same time. (10AM Pacific/1PM Eastern/1600BST/1700CET/UTC)


----------



## AEDennis

It's been a great two weeks of our Long Way Round Trip to the Tesla Gigafactory Party from July. Here's to hoping that you enjoyed joining us on our little adventure and that inspires you to "go out there" and drive your Tesla "all over the place."

It's never too late or too early to plan the next Tesla Road Trip.

So, take a look at our roadtrip map and why it was the Long Way Round...

Recap_Road Trip Full Map LB to LB (Pacific NW) by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

Remember, we started in Southern California and only really needed to go to the Tesla Gigafactory in Reno, NV.


----------

